# T60 & hdaps

## mijenix

Hi

I use Kernel 2.6.16.16 with an IBM T60. But hdaps doesn't work. I get this message at boot:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hdaps: supported laptop not found!
> 
> hdaps: driver init failed (ret=-6)!
> ...

 

I compiled hdaps in the Kernel, no module. How I can get work hdaps?

----------

## mijenix

hmm, the problem is, that the new ThinkPad models detect the hdaps device as "LENOVO XXXX" and the driver only tests "IBM XXXX". 

And some issues about the shifted axis for some new models. 

For more infos visit http://hdaps.sourceforge.net/ and see the devel mailinglist. 

There is a discussion on the mailinglist about better detecting the device for many models, older and newer. 

I think in a newer Kernel is the thing fixed, so I'll wait for a new Kernel. Maybe there is a patch for that.

----------

## hug0

Hi, same issue here...

Did you find a solution?

----------

## mijenix

Hi

No, Kernel 2.6.17.1 doesn't solve it. 

Maybe later but it's the same Problem, the Identification of the hdaps chip is hardcoded in the sourcecode of the driver.

But I don't know maybe the Lenovo T60 chips isn't supported by this driver or version.

----------

